# After Three Months here (approximately) - thoughts!



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you if you are reading this. It means something special to know a stranger is investing a good five minutes of their time to reading about someone else's life story and thoughts.

This past two months, since my last entry, have been fulfilling 95% of of the time here are TC, a great abbreviation for our site. Most discussions have been intense but very polite and full of great insight as well. Thanks to all who have joined in a good discussion with me. I look forward to more.

However, I must mention one episode. I posted some of my works (I compose full time... although... have only started full time recently) from SoundCloud here. I invited criticism and tips. Most responses were polite and all, but one member dediced to simply state they did not like my music (and that I should keep my "day job" - which is funny since composing is my day job and in fact I am disabled and cannot work - composing has literally been the only job I can do well under my disability) and did not leave the slightest detail WHY? So, I wrote back (a tad confused and angry), stunned at the lack of detail, requesting that he or she elaborate on the parts they didn't like instead of making umbrella statements. I have yet to get a response! I just found that rather odd.

As for my music, I am up to Opus XIII, which is a neoclassical piece with non-standard instrumentation (all "rock" instruments actually - no drums don't worry), but have completed a full 25 minute Piano Concerto, two 10 minute Piano Sonatas, and more. So check out


__
https://soundcloud.com/

for more listening pleasure (or displeasure if you are [insert the cranky person described earlier]). I appreciate criticism, good or bad. Of course... if it is bad, at least TELL me WHY haha.


----------

